# Changement d'icônes



## tdomino (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,
Comme vous le savez, OSX Yosemite est sorti jeudi en amenant avec lui sa nouvelle interfaçe graphique et, le sujet de mon problème, ses (soi-dit en passant très belles) nouvelles icônes.
Perfectionniste comme je suis, j'ai voulu changer les icônes d'applications tierces pour qu'elles soient plus en raccord avec le thème. Pour ce qui est de trouver les icones la pas de problèmes mais c'est pour les changer que je n'y arrive pas.
J'ai utilisé la technique que j'utilisais sur Mountain Lion (je n'ai pas essayé avec Mavericks mais a priori, ça marchait), c-à-d Clic droit sur l'app, lire les informations, double-click sur l'icône et puis cmd-v pour coller. La première (et dernière fois), j'ai essayé avec word 2011 et un fichier .icns
Le problème, c'est que l'ordinateur affiche une icône aperçu .icns et non l'icone demandée. J'ai vérifié et le problème ne vient pas du fichier. Ensuite j'ai fait la meme chose avec des .tiff et des .png et tjr le meme problème.

Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer pourquoi et si c'est possible de régler le problème. 

Merci


----------



## throwaway8301 (19 Octobre 2014)

Edit: Et en affichant le contenu du paquet , Content, Resources et remplacer l'icone correspondante ? (sans oublier la sauvegarde de l'originale), puis quitter , relancer le dock si besoin ?


----------



## tdomino (19 Octobre 2014)

zozo83 a dit:


> Edit: Et en affichant le contenu du paquet , Content, Resources et remplacer l'icone correspondante ? (sans oublier la sauvegarde de l'originale), puis quitter , relancer le dock si besoin ?




J'ai essayé c'est un peu bizarre, l'icône change pas et tout et j'ai pas envie de faire de conneries.
Si quelqu'un en tout cas a réussi a changer une icône sous Yosemite, qu'il m'explique 
(Sachant que maintenant, l'icone de mon word, c'est un aperçu xD)


----------



## throwaway8301 (19 Octobre 2014)

Tu as bien modifié le fichier MSWD.icns (pour word) ? Refais la manip puis va dans lire les informations, glisse une app quelquonque dessus, pour changer l'icône, puis sélectionne la "nouvelle icone" et fais "Suppr". Ça devrait rafraichir l'icône.


----------



## JohanC (19 Octobre 2014)

J'ai voulu changer l'icône de *VLC* en suivant la même méthode que toi, mais j'ai également eu l'icône "_.ICNS_" à la place de mon cône orange. Voici ce qui a fonctionné pour moi :

1 - Ouvrir l'icône _.ICNS_ dans Aperçu
2 - Sélectionner tout (&#8984;+A) puis copier (&#8984;C)
3 - Cliquer sur l'icône en haut à droite de la fenêtre "Lire les informations".
4 - Coller (&#8984;+V)

Cela fonctionne également pour une icône _.PNG_.


----------



## tdomino (19 Octobre 2014)

JohanC a dit:


> J'ai voulu changer l'icône de *VLC* en suivant la même méthode que toi, mais j'ai également eu l'icône "_.ICNS_" à la place de mon cône orange. Voici ce qui a fonctionné pour moi :
> 
> 1 - Ouvrir l'icône _.ICNS_ dans Aperçu
> 2 - Sélectionner tout (&#8984;+A) puis copier (&#8984;C)
> ...



Un grand merci ;D Encore un truc qu'apple doit corriger


----------



## Caliao (22 Octobre 2014)

Sinon simplement clic glisser l'icône du Finder vers la fiche d'information de l'application.

Encore plus simple: Utiliser LiteIcon


----------

